# It's funny the things that hit hardest...



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss of Boomer. Those first things without them are so very hard. 
Wish I have wisdom to share how to make it easier but you know me by now, I am not good at it. It has been 3 years now since I lost my Buddy and some moments still hurts a lot. Hugs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss too. You may not think it's possible, but the time will come when you think about him or remember something special he did, you'll smile. 

I lost my old guy three years ago, every now and then I'll remember one of his antics and it brings a smile, it also takes me back to the moment when it happened. Those memories are always good and very special.

One of the things I miss the most about him, is his snoring. I'd wake up at night and hear him, which meant he was ok and still with us. I was always able to go back to sleep feeling comforted.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Our kids sure do change us and our lives. I'm so sorry for the passing of your Boomer boy. The smallest everyday things that we do are sometimes the ones that shake our core after their passing. Boomer must have been a great boy, his mom sure is special. Thank God for our memories!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisygirl4440 (Apr 13, 2014)

I know how you feel. I was planting on Monday, and in the past my girl Daisy was by my side planting. I lost her on 4/11/14 I am sorry for your loss of Boomer


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

So very very sorry for your loss of Boomer. I too, have a Boomer! RIP sweet boy! Bless your hearts!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Me too, I wish I could help make these days be a little softer. I'd go to sleep once I heard Casey chewing on her bone, they are so much a part of us aren't they.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm sooooo sorrt


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

caseypooh said:


> Me too, I wish I could help make these days be a little softer. I'd go to sleep once I heard Casey chewing on her bone, they are so much a part of us aren't they.


Last night I said Good night to Charlie and Good night to my Buddy like I do every night, I swear I could hear treat ball rolling the way my Buddy did, slowly taking his time. It cant be Charlie he sleeps locked in his crate. All of sudden I have those days when miss my Bud so much.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

It was him. Just saying hello. Cuddy does it all the time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

